# Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

Car: 04.5 Jetta GLI with P225/40R18s on 18x8.5 RS6 replica wheels, factory GLI suspension, Neuspeed 28mm rear swaybar
Driving: 28 mile highway commute to work 5 days a week, some typical around town stop and go driving in the evenings and on weekends, and an occasional spirited drive down some rural backroad twisties.








I have the Pirellis now and I've been pretty happy with them.(I'm on my second set) I'm debating on replacing them with another set of the same or dropping a couple extra bucks and trying a set of Michelins. Tirerack's ratings are nearly equal for both tires, but the Michelins seem to have the edge on consumer reviews. 
Just looking for some advice here. Has anybody had both? We've always had good experience with Michelins on our other vehicles so thats why I kinda want to try them here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (chad413)*

they are different tires...the PE2 is a summer tire...PE2 has a lower treadwear rating (240) than the Pirelli (400)
I've had the Pirelli PZero Nero M&S...great tire...I'm pretty confident that you'd like the PE2...especially on the spirited drives...most reviews of the PE2 are strong...just be prepared to replace them more frequently
really...you're looking at a total $60 difference...nothing that major


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (pturner67)*

Yeah, the treadwear was about the only thing that concerned me about the PE2, given the amount of driving I do. There was one review that claimed 70,000 miles on a set of PE2's on a Mustang cobra







Though most of them seemed to fall into the 24-30k range, which I could live with.
Anyone else?


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (chad413)*

Anyone else?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (chad413)*

Had the PE2s and loved them .... from the archives:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2189828


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (f1forkvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (chad413)*

i really like the pe2, + i think it would be worth trying a set. u could also try the summer version of the nero (w/o the m+s).


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (crazy88)*

I forgot to specify, the first set of Neros I had were the summers. They were nice and sticky, but wore kinda quick. I opted for the all seasons the second time around because they were a little less expensive and had a higher treadwear rating, at the sacrifice of a little overall grip.


----------



## Prop (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (chad413)*

The Pirellis are nice as long as they don't see ice or snow. Since you didn't like the quick wearing of the summer version, you probably don't want the PE2 either.


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (Prop)*

Well, I think I'll be sticking with the Pirellis. I saw something this week that scared me away from the PE2's. We had a 07 Civic SI traded in this week with 13,000 miles, and all 4 PE2's were completely worn out. I figured it had to have been some ***** punk that owned it to chew them off that fast. Then I found out that it was traded in by a middle-aged lady that used it primarily as a daily commuter, and that the reason she got rid of it is because the tires wore out so fast and her Honda dealer wouldn't do anything for her.









Pirellis it'll be.








Edit: gotta love the vortex, it censors the word r i c e r










_Modified by chad413 at 6:37 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (chad413)*

Well - another data point ... mind lasted 20k with occasional "fun" in a B4 VR6 - heavier and more powerful than a civic.s
Also - since when did honda put PE2's on a civic







... something isn't right with that story.


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Also - since when did honda put PE2's on a civic







... something isn't right with that story.

Not just a civic, a civic *SI*















Yeah, I was a little







at first too, but...
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...t=All


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (chad413)*

Grandma must have let grandson beat the snot out of her new car.


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S or Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2 (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_Also - since when did honda put PE2's on a civic







... something isn't right with that story.


it's a $200 option on either the si coupe or sedan


----------

